# Componente irreconocible laptop Samsung rc410



## squallleonhard (Jun 10, 2014)

hola amigos tengo una placa samsung de laptop la cual se quemo un componente parece ser un transistor quedo irreconocible y me pregunto si hay forma de saber cual es su repuesto ya que por ningun lado puedo encontrar su diagrama. les dejo imagenes de la placa y de el componente en cuestion. gracias y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## tiago (Jun 10, 2014)

Sin mencionar el modelo exacto de aparato, no pude haber ayuda.
Salút.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 10, 2014)

pareciera un transistor que enciende el ventilador no?


----------



## Amperiostate (Jun 10, 2014)

Vamos por partes, efectivamente sin informacion del modelo de la placa no podemos hacer mucho, que nos digas el modelo de portatil puede ser engañoso, ya que el mismo modelo de laptop puede montar varias versiones de placa y nos podemos encontrar cambios,  Lo que comenta papirrin olvidate, no es del ventilador, si te fijas justo al otro lado de la placa coincide con el conector de la pantalla del que se comunica a traves de una via, por como se ha quemado estoy casi seguro que es la linea de 19v que alimenta la retroiluminacion de la pantalla. Que ocurre entonces? que si, podrias puentearlo, pero porque se ha quemado? es posible que el cable flex este cruzado y sea el culpable, es muy comun ya que ese cable pasa por la bisagra de la pantalla y de tanto abrir y cerrar se pelan y se cruzan. Asi que primero revisa ese cable, si lo ves bien entonces procede a quitar ese mosfet y hacer las mediciones, una pata tendria que tener continuidad con masa que evidentemente es la que no vamos a puentear, en la segunda pata si le damos tension a la placa nos tendria que dar 19v, y la tercera comprobamos que haya continuidad con algunos pines(2 o3) del conector de pantalla. Si te coincide todo esto y tienes fe, adelante. Si explota mas se perdió en la guerra. jejejeje.
Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Jun 10, 2014)

Amperiostate dijo:


> ... Si te coincide todo esto y tienes fe, adelante. Si explota mas se perdió en la guerra. jejejeje.
> Un saludo



Con semejante chamuscón, hasta se pudo dañar la PCB. Sin embargo, hay tela que cortar.
Con el modelo que encuentres en la placa, haz un búsqueda con googles, de una de ellas. Algunas veces, si se encuentra una muy buena foto de la misma que sea tomada con buen tamaño, podría verse el número de parte y hasta el número del componente.

Antes de tomar alguna acción, considera la revisión que propone amperiostate.

Verifica el costo de la placa usada o nueva. Es posible que la debas cambiar.

Saludos:


----------



## squallleonhard (Jun 10, 2014)

si perdon por no poner el modelo pense que se alcanzaba a ver en la imagen. esta placa es una 
JINMA0 BA92-07598B y es usada en varios modelos de samsung en mi caso es una rc410 pero no he encontrado ni el diagrama ni una buena foto para asi poder apreciar el componente dañado.
lo que me comentas Amperiostate es correcto lo que provoco la falla efectivamente fue el flex que va a la pantalla. y lo que me comentas de puentear lo dejare como ultima opcion primero quisiera ver si puedo conseguir el repuesto e ir ala segura.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 11, 2014)

squallleonhard dijo:


> si perdon por no poner el modelo pense que se alcanzaba a ver en la imagen. esta placa es una
> JINMA0 BA92-07598B y es usada en varios modelos de samsung en mi caso es una rc410 pero no he encontrado ni el diagrama ni una buena foto para asi poder apreciar el componente dañado.
> lo que me comentas Amperiostate es correcto lo que provoco la falla efectivamente fue el flex que va a la pantalla. y lo que me comentas de puentear lo dejare como ultima opcion primero quisiera ver si puedo conseguir el repuesto e ir ala segura.



http://www.nodevice.es/manual/np-rc410-a01in/get108416.html#.U5fmu4aaSeU

En ese link indican tener disponible el manual de servicio para tu modelo.
Es pago. Verifica la info y, si te es posible pagar el importe.

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dl/Datasheets-USER/DSAUPLD00004262.pdf

Este fue en respuesta a la búsqueda. Es gratuito y lo puedes bajar para verificar si se corresponde. Cada MB es utilizada en varias marcas y modelos.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2014)

squallleonhard dijo:


> lo que provoco la falla efectivamente fue el flex que va a la pantalla.


Lo que no sé es cómo no comentas ese detalle que acota tanto la avería.
Lo que también estaría bien es una explicación del estado que ha quedado el equipo.   ¿Arranca?  .. ¿Hace algo?

Saludos.


----------



## squallleonhard (Jun 11, 2014)

no amigo el equipo no arranca, no hace nada ni siquiera enciende el led de carga y lo de el flex me di cuenta con el comentario de Amperiostate. y gracias por la ayuda que me estan brindando.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2014)

Y que le pasa al flex ... Está cruzado?
Quita el componente quemado y prueba a arrancar, no puentees nada, si procediese poner un puente los chinos no habrían puesto un transistor, si es que es un transistor.
Existe la posibilidad que sea un doble diodo como el que tiene al lado BAT 54a ( KL2 )

Saludos.


----------



## squallleonhard (Jun 11, 2014)

el flex al abrir la pantalla estaba una parte trozada y sin aislante en la parte de la bisagra de metal  lo que me hace pensar que el corto fue producido por la bisagra. y ya he retirado el componente pero la laptop sigue sin hacer absolutamente nada, ni led de carga.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 11, 2014)

squallleonhard dijo:


> el flex al abrir la pantalla estaba una parte trozada y sin aislante en la parte de la bisagra de metal  lo que me hace pensar que el corto fue producido por la bisagra. y ya he retirado el componente pero la laptop sigue sin hacer absolutamente nada, ni led de carga.



Te sugiero busques, por el lado donde llega la conexión del alimentador (19,5V). Ubica el o los fusibles y verifícalos. Semejante chamuscón debió haber volado hasta la pista del la tarjeta madre.

Estuve hurgando en la red y no se ve muchas de estas MB para remplazo.

Revisa con intensidad que, es muy probable que se deba sustituir.

Fíjate bien en el modelo de la MB, no pude encontrar ninguna info con el número que pasaste.


----------



## squallleonhard (Jun 12, 2014)

te dejo unas imagenes una de el modelo de la placa y otro donde se puede observar mejor el componente quemado por su interior quitando los residuos de carbon .


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 12, 2014)

Registrate en https://www.samsung.net/ como técnico y recibí lo que buscas y mas


----------



## mcrven (Jun 12, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> Registrate en https://www.samsung.net/ como técnico y recibí lo que buscas y mas



Buena sugerencia Nilfred.

http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37899

En ese link - directo - hay un manual de servicio del modelo RV511. Parece ser la misma MB. Antes que nada suscríbete al foro que es gratuito.

Cuando ya tengas el archivo samsung_np-rv420_520_720_scala2-r_rev_0.1_sch.pdf, posteado allí, ve a la página 37, ángulo superior izquierdo y comienza desde allí a verificar la secuencia de entrada del alimentador y batería.

Por cierto: el modelo de la MB es *Jinmao - L*. Está debajo de la etiqueta y a ese nombre sí respondió la búsqueda.

En las página 26, ángulo superior derecho, se encuentra el diagrama de la conexión flex al LVDS (Panel LCD). Allí se distingue, claramente, que las tensiones involucradas son la P3.3V, P5.0V, LCD_VDD3V, VDD_LED.

Si saltaron los fusibles de los 5V y/o 3.3V, nada funcionará. Son las tensiones primarias que deben estar presentes aún antes de encender la máquina.

Buena suerte:

PD.: Puede que los componentes tengan nombres diferentes o que estén ubicados en diferentes lugares, pero al final te servirán de guía.
A menos que, en la página de Samsung, encuentres el manual exacto.


----------

